# Rapid Eye Movement Desensitization (EMDR)



## Eclipse (Sep 19, 2005)

Has anyone tried EMDR to treat their social anxiety? If so, was it effective?


----------



## Scattered (Feb 5, 2006)

I tried a few sessions of EMDR and found that during and after the sessions I felt relatively relaxed, but it had no long term effects and didn't really help me. I didn't really feel capable of focusing on the instructions at all times and had a hard time believing that it was actually doing anything so that could be a factor.


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't feel like it helped me at all. Of course, I thought the whole thing was kind of silly, so no wonder it didn't work.


----------



## Overcome (Aug 11, 2007)

It helped me with 'traumatic' memories. They don't bother me really anymore when I think of them. But overall doesn't do much for SA.

CBT is the way to go IMO.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

EMDR didnt stay around very long at all
agree that CBT is most reliable


----------



## MyGalFriday (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried it for a bit over the summer and I didnt think it did much of anything for me. It just felt like I had to rethink stuff that I had already thought about. In the end, because I didnt see any results, I felt like it was a real waste of time.


----------

